# Cutting Down Repop Canti Tank



## sfhschwinn (Jul 27, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone has ever cut down a canti tank to fit a smaller bike. Looking to do this for my 20 inch spitfire. Fiberglass tanks are impossible to get and I want steel so I don't have to worry about it breaking. If anyone has done this or knows someone who would be able to please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 27, 2016)

I can do it for you. I have one last bluebird to finish and its almost done.  If you can wait a bit I can get it done pretty quick. If you can make a template of the opening that would be great! Please be exact on all measurments cause when its done theres no turning back. Thank you and take care.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I can do it for you. I have one last bluebird to finish and its almost done.  If you can wait a bit I can get it done pretty quick. If you can make a template of the opening that would be great! Please be exact on all measurments cause when its done theres no turning back. Thank you and take care.



that would be awesome! I will buy a tank and when you are ready I will ship it to you and let me know how much to do it!!!! I am sure there will be more in te future as my friends love these 20 inch bikes as well and they want steel not fiberglass thanks!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 27, 2016)

Anytime CABE brother!


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow that is great that you can do that Joe goes to show you all of the great talent in The CABE, thats a great looking 20" also looks great

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 28, 2016)

Mines is also still a project

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 28, 2016)

ok lessee here......'cutting down a schwinn cantilever tank'...

ok

You're ugly!
Yo mama dresses you funny!
You're so played out!
Your breath stinks!
You're never worth more than 2 bills max!
Are you a tank? or did a pigeon get hit by a truck?
You so funky James Brown took a SEAT!


.....need more?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 29, 2016)

dboi4u said:


> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk



That's is a great looking dx. Looks similar to the 20 inch custom phantom in blue on eBay. Check that out if you get a chance. Only problem with that is the guy wants $1500


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2016)

Those 20 inch Schwinns are neat! I sold Bobcycles a 20 inch DX frame a couple of years back. Neat frame.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 30, 2016)

-------


Joe Buffardi said:


> Those 20 inch Schwinns are neat! I sold Bobcycles a 20 inch DX frame a couple of years back. Neat frame.



--

-------dats right...ama sucka if it sez Swin onit!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> ok lessee here......'cutting down a schwinn cantilever tank'...
> 
> ok
> 
> ...




Great job Bob!!

Can you cut down one of those newer bulbus Schwinn seats to make it fit a ballooner or maybe even a middleweight?
Thanks in advance!
GT


----------

